# World Premiere of Christmas Chimes



## Guy Bacos (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not crazy about the idea of bringing up a piece I had already posted earlier, but it's just to update. It was presented originally as a sampled piano composition, well for 2 pianos, and based on some traditional Christmas melodies. Currently a dozen duo professional pianists are planing to perform it, and the world premiere will be this Saturday Dec 10 (or was Dec 10th if you are reading this after the 10th), in Montreal at Vincent D'Indy performed by the duo pianists: Julia Valero/Fernando Saint-Martin. So just wanted to mention this. 

Thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_etqJ9FtmIY[ (Christmas Chimes)

Enjoy!

Guy


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations Guy! 

It must be exciting to have your pieces performed live in concert. I wish I could be there to attend. Wishing you a great performance and have a very Merry time.


----------



## michaelv (Dec 8, 2011)

Very warm and much deserved felicitations, Guy. It must be a great thrill hearing your wonderful arrangements getting so much interest from so many pro pianists. The very best of luck with that Montreal premiere. I hope I might get to it!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I'm looking very much forward to hearing a live performance of it!


----------



## IvanP (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Guy! What a really nice arrangement!

Thks for sharing 

Ivan


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes. 

Congratulations, Guy!

The arrangement is sooooo nice!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Gunther and Ivan, very kind!

Ivan, I received your pm, there's no problem getting you the pdf score. Just email me at [email protected] 

For some reason your pm didn't appear in my mailbox here, lucky I got a cc in my home email.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Guy - let us know how the live performance went.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Guy! I attended the first, it was pretty cool. What struck me is it's a very difficult piece to perform, but it's playable. Just glad I wasn't on one of the pianos!


----------



## DelMusic (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh wow! Guy! Congratulations! I didn't know this piece is being performed live in December!! I really wish I would be there. You know that I loved this piece and the arrangement from day one and I never get tired listening to this piece over and over. Once again, congratulations, and I look forward to listening to more of your fantastic music!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot Delmusic, such a kind comment! I look forward to other performances and also hope to see you there as well.


----------



## SergeD (Dec 14, 2011)

An very enjoyable listening. Pretty sure you could do a great job revisiting Satie the same way.


----------



## impressions (Dec 15, 2011)

i remember this one guy, i think you've even smoothed the edges a whole more. 

nothing beats live performance, congrats!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 15, 2011)

SergeD @ Wed Dec 14 said:


> An very enjoyable listening. Pretty sure you could do a great job revisiting Satie the same way.



Thanks Serge! Satie, I'll put some thoughts into that. 





impressions @ Thu Dec 15 said:


> i remember this one guy, i think you've even smoothed the edges a whole more.
> 
> nothing beats live performance, congrats!



Thanks! The difference with the original audio, aside from a new big coda I added, is the reverb, I changed it to hybrid and used the nice piano setting, otherwise it's the exact same midi track. So you have a pretty good ear.


----------



## dannthr (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations, Guy!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## michaelv (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't get to that premiere, Guy. Let me know when the next performance is taking place. So, when are we going to be treated to a new piece from you on VI? Haven't been on here for a while and always look for your brilliant pieces...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 27, 2011)

michaelv @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> Sorry I couldn't get to that premiere, Guy. Let me know when the next performance is taking place.



Sure, I pm you for next performance, although with Christmas over, looks like it will be next Christmas season, might not work so well in July. 



michaelv @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> So, when are we going to be treated to a new piece from you on VI? Haven't been on here for a while and always look for your brilliant pieces...



You're right I haven't posted music in several months, I only posted Christmas Chimes because of the special circumstances.


I'll keep chiming in now and then, but not sure about posting new works.

So there Michael, I think that answers your question, and keep up the great work you do.


----------



## michaelv (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for that explanation and nice last line,Guy. I for one would miss your luminous creations. I know I'd not be alone....


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 27, 2011)

+1

Guy, I very much enjoyed your latest music posted on the VSL site. Its too bad that many who do not visit the VSL site might not know what they miss.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers guys! And a great new year!!! o-[][]-o


----------

